# Mud Trails Tell No Lies



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Yesterday dangerous pre-dawn weather did some damage here with an airboat reported sunken near South Pass and patios and carports uprooted currently laying on roof tops. I watched the radar as the front line approached Tivoli with a big red band turning to maroon/purple as it approached Seadrift. I told our guests to "sleep in" and it proved a good call as heavy rain and gale force winds hit. We suited up as the tailing edge passed over and managed to find some nice air traffic working the decoys. I was surprised that the storm didn't disrupt the birds more than it did. We managed 7 man limits of puddle ducks and had planned on rescheduling the fishing. As the sun peaked through around 10:45 and winds moderated, it just made sense to follow up the awesome hunt with a nice afternoon fishing.

*Redfish*

Concentrations of Redfish on the Island have been highly visible amidst fairly low water. We've yet to pursue them without fast action and great success. I came off a hunt with Russ B. and his brother Ernie on Thursday quickly locating fish to 29" pretty much shoulder to shoulder in a back lake that was holding a little water. The Florida boys were pretty amazed at the fast action; size; and density of our fish population. "Everything's bigger in Texas"! Sunday's rough pre-dawn weather didn't seem to bother them either. A dramatic 8" water level rise relocated the fish from Thursday nearer to the shorelines but they weren't hard to find. What ensued was a brutal run of bowed-up drag burning that left no doubt that despite the weather early, conditions were right.

*Trout*

Capt. James E. has been steadily working on the Trout to 22" with paddle tails wade fishing area shell/mud. Thursday, James reported scattered fish with limits coming with a grind. Trout fishing really seems greatly improved starting around September and it looks like we are heading for more of the same easing into Spring.

NOAA is downplaying the mid-week forecast somewhat. I'm sure the Arctic blast is going to continue taking temperatures down but the wind forecast has backed off from earlier predictions. That's good news heading into the seventh inning stretch of the Waterfowl Season with guests coming in from Illinois; Maryland; Georgia; and, Texas.

*On The Horizon*

Now is the time to consider the Spring fishing schedule. We've got a special running through February 15th that you just can't beat. Take some time out and come see us.

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge, Inc.*
*1-888-618-4868*
*www.seadriftbayfishing.com*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

We lost about 8" of water overnight but quickly rebounded a couple of inches this morning. Winds are clicking out of the North and it's pretty raw out there. No word coming in from hunts on the Island as of yet. Here are a few more pictures from late week.


----------

